# What tipe of harness would be best



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So since Dosia has been such a good boy and mastered walking with no distractions I've been teaching him how to skate. I'm not letting him pull cause he'd probly run and make me wreck, but try to keep him off to the side. He will pull a bit but will go back to the side if I say heel. Right now he just has a regular harness that is set back closer to his butt, is that ok or should we be using a WP harness? I've seen people before skate with their dogs but they only had regular collars on and it seems like that could strain the neck. Since I'm not letting him pull will a regular harness be ok or can that strain him also? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How about a walking harness. Oh I know a skijoring harness would work well I think.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dont try the wp harness.. trust me on that lol. UNLESS he only has one speed and doesnt slow down because as soon as he does and u have some speed the back of the wp harness will drag and u run over it and take a spill.. learned the hard way lmao. use a regular thick harness and try to pad the front by his shoulders or there will be some harnesses that already have padding


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

so you do NOT want him pulling you at all? i would say perhaps like a walking harness, it would be sweet if he was running next to you and you could like grab a handle.... but maybe i'm just dreaming that's perhaps too difficult haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys  Much appreciated


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

I long board with Layla and all we use is a normal collar. She never pulls so I dont have to worry about her neck being strained or anything. I have always planned on having her pull for fun so I didnt get a harness type because she will be trained to pull when I put it on her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bLuEpItS86 said:


> I long board with Layla and all we use is a normal collar. She never pulls so I dont have to worry about her neck being strained or anything. I have always planned on having her pull for fun so I didnt get a harness type because she will be trained to pull when I put it on her.


Sweet I'm cruising the long board too lol. I have and old WI with raised trucks and dirt wheels, what are you ridin? I do let Dosia pull a little bit but I was worried about straining him, I think we'll be ok though.


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

I got the sector nine BHNC with gullwing charger trucks and just normal street wheels 78A.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bLuEpItS86 said:


> I got the sector nine BHNC with gullwing charger trucks and just normal street wheels 78A.


Awesome Have you tried softies, I had big red softies on my board for days very nice smooth wheels but they end up looking like the dog chewed them if the streets are to rough.lol


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

No I haven't but they sound nice...the tires I have on now are real nice. I can hit gaping cracks on the road and it doesn't phase me. I would tell you what they are but I cant remember and the writing is all worked off.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bLuEpItS86 said:


> No I haven't but they sound nice...the tires I have on now are real nice. I can hit gaping cracks on the road and it doesn't phase me. I would tell you what they are but I cant remember and the writing is all worked off.


LOL that's what I love about the dirt wheels I have. I can run over cracks rocks you name it and you'd never know, they roll so nice


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

You are lucky that you get to ride all year round if you want to. I have to deal with the snowy weather. So now that we are talking about it I'm getting the itch to go carve out some hills. Nothing against snow tho, I am a lover of snowboarding as well...speaking of that do you board and if so have you been to Mammoth Mountain yet?


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

My boyfriend skates our dog and he use's a regular walking harness and it works great. To keep her on the side he puts his hand out and kind of makes a noise to warn her, it works for us. I hope it works out for you because i know my dog loves to skate ! I have tried it on my bike does not work so well lol !


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bLuEpItS86 said:


> You are lucky that you get to ride all year round if you want to. I have to deal with the snowy weather. So now that we are talking about it I'm getting the itch to go carve out some hills. Nothing against snow tho, I am a lover of snowboarding as well...speaking of that do you board and if so have you been to Mammoth Mountain yet?


I've never been snowboarding yet. My b.f. is a snowboarded but we've been so busy with our son and running a tattoo shop it's hard for me to get up there, we're definitely going next year. We actually live really close to Mt. Shasta and they have a huge park up there. I can't wait 



betty90278 said:


> My boyfriend skates our dog and he use's a regular walking harness and it works great. To keep her on the side he puts his hand out and kind of makes a noise to warn her, it works for us. I hope it works out for you because i know my dog loves to skate ! I have tried it on my bike does not work so well lol !


Dosia's a really good boy he will move to the side if I say heel and slow down if I say chill. He's only been out a few times but he loved it. Definitely going to doin it more now that the rain stopped and we have nice weather again.


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh wow that is awesome that you guys are running a biz together. You def need to get out on the mountains tho. I am actually looking at getting a tat right now but just cant decide on a design.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

Have Fun !


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Most definitely will


----------

